# D.P. Harris Rollfast tank bike Questions



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just bought this and am wondering what is original to this bike. No badge, aluminum flat brace fenders, Morrow skip tooth rear hub, ND front, Chain guard? Pedals? wrong spring in forks obviously, and can they be straightened?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2013)

*serial #*

on BB    1514 c3X Will it tell model and year mfg.?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 6, 2013)

*Good start...*

Looks like you have at least most of a 1939-1940 Rollfast... tank is from a newer bike fenders look right and the springer fork it might of had truss rods but catalog show different here is a pic to go by...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 6, 2013)

*mine...*

original paint... :eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Tank?*

I think I will sell the tank to someone who needs it to complete a bike. Maybe a partial trade for a badge that would/could be correct for mine.


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 18, 2013)

Hibbard (Hibbard Spencer Bartlet) badges were correct on these bikes in the 1939/40 time frame.  They had the top vertical screw holes versus horizontal.  Not that your bike is/was a Hibbard, just that they are one of the correct badges with this hole alignment.  There were three badges they offered, depending on the model.  The OVB badge stands for "Our Very Best" and then two lesser models below that.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Schwinng! (Nov 18, 2013)

*How much for the tank?*



tripple3 said:


> I think I will sell the tank to someone who needs it to complete a bike. Maybe a partial trade for a badge that would/could be correct for mine.View attachment 122214


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 18, 2013)

Forks look right and can be straightened.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2013)

How 'bout this tank??

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47292-Rollfast-Big-tank-40s


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Tank for sale*

I saw that big tank and considered it ... but dont like to ride bikes with tanks. Im sure I would have been pulling "IT" off if I would have ever had 1 as a kid. Also the repaint would not help this original paint bike. I happy with it. Hunting for the right spring and a badge. Thanks for the help, Il post pics again when I make some progress. Mark


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Tank*

listed in for sale section


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Ridable*

I finally got this back together with what I think is the correct spring, rebuilt the wheels and put a set of "John's" whitewalls on Morrow wheels. I found a crack in the frame at the seatpost tube to the lower toptube. A friend welded and filled for me. Covered it with a little grey primer. I think it looks cooler than it rides. Im all about the ride.


----------

